# Shetland Ponys



## pony_owner (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi, Can anyone post pictures of there Shetland Ponys here for me? I have a 11.1 hand Chocolate with white mane and tail pony Im not sure what he is! I dont even know what color to call him lol. I thought Shetlands were smaller too? The girl I got him from said he was a Shatland.. I was hoping some pics might help.


----------



## Mona (Mar 10, 2004)

I hope you don't mind...I moved your message to the Pony Forum, with hopes that more pony owners will see it and try to help. The link will also remain on the main Forum, so others will also see it. Good Luck in finding the help you need.


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 10, 2004)

This is "Patchwork Josher" from "Patchwork Ponies" He is 40 inches high a nice dapple grey and so laid back that a person can even housebreak him, and I did just that.


----------



## pony_owner (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmmm thats what they all look like he doesnt look like that i wish i could get a photo of him on my computer! Thanx though he is a cutie!


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 10, 2004)

no they dont all look like that.



this is one of ours and the pony in my avitar is also a shetland .

This is my shetland gelding


----------



## pony_owner (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont kno, he really doesnt look like them all either. He looks bigger like that one in palomino88's though i guess, he is fat and stocky but how tall are shetlands?


----------



## spazkat (Mar 10, 2004)

The maximum height for a shetland is 46". That said, not all shetlands look like what has been postedso far. Here one of mine....


----------



## Karen S (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Pony Owner,

Go take a look at my website. I raise Classic Shetlands. Height ranges from 40" to 46".

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## Lewella (Mar 10, 2004)

From your color description you probably have a silver dapple



Silver is one of my favorite colors - if you look at my website (link is below) on the Show page is my silver dapple pinto gelding. I breed primarily Foundation type Shetlands and most of my ponies are 42 inches (10.2 H) and under.


----------



## minis4ever (Mar 11, 2004)

> The maximum height for a shetland is 46". That said, not all shetlands look like what has been postedso far. Here one of mine....


Wow, spazkat, I had thought the horses in your avatar were Hackneys - I've never seen Shetlands with such knee action - pretty impressing, I must say



Looks like the Shetland type that is bred in the USA differs quite a lot from the German/European type I know ...


----------



## pony_owner (Mar 11, 2004)

Again i dont see any with his body. he has a wide face and is ( as they say ) built like a brick house.

Lewella, i cant find the link to your web site! his color is between shminifancier and palomino88 pics they posted. He is not as dark and dappled as shminifancier's but not brown like palomino's Hmmm what about welsh ponys? or another breed? anything 11.2 hands tall and built large that come in that color?


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 11, 2004)

He might just be a Heinz 57 variety pony. Lots of different things mixed together. Even the welsh ponies hae small heads like little arabian horses and there are 4 sized of welsh just like there are different types of shetlands.

Lyn


----------



## spazkat (Mar 11, 2004)

minis4ever said:


> Looks like the Shetland type that is bred in the USA differs quite a lot from the German/European type I know ...


Yes, that's why they changed the name to American Shetlands. Because they are so different they quit allowing imports to be registered years ago... back in the 50's I believe.

Mine are moderns, which are the most "animated" of the Shetland 'flavors'.... From seeing the picture, you'd never guess that the one in my post is a 38" pony (when he's barefoot)


----------



## minis4ever (Mar 11, 2004)

> > (minis4ever @ Mar 11 2004, 09:35 AM) Looks like the Shetland type that is bred in the USA differs quite a lot from the German/European type I know ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's why they changed the name to American Shetlands. Because they are so different they quit allowing imports to be registered years ago... back in the 50's I believe.


I didn't know all that. Now I also understand, how there can be double registered ASCP and AMHR/AMHA shetlands - something I rather wouldn't like to see with the European shetland type ... There's obviously a lot I still have to learn about your American breeds


----------



## Lewella (Mar 14, 2004)

pony_owner said:


> Again i dont see any with his body. he has a wide face and is ( as they say ) built like a brick house.Lewella, i cant find the link to your web site! his color is between shminifancier and palomino88 pics they posted. He is not as dark and dappled as shminifancier's but not brown like palomino's Hmmm what about welsh ponys? or another breed? anything 11.2 hands tall and built large that come in that color?


Down below everyone posts there are links like www, pm, etc. www is that individuals website link



pm is for sending a private message to that person.

Silver dapples range in shade from almost looking dappled gray with a light mane and tail to being nearly black with a light mane and tail. There are examples of some of the variations at Equine Color If yours is somewhere between the shades of the two silvers that have been posted it is likely just an different shade of silver





Section A Welsh can be as small as Shetlands but Welsh are not presently documented to have the silver coloring. As someone else said the pony could be a mixed breed. Shetlands as a rule (be they UK or American type) have very pretty, refined heads. Build can vary from animal to animal but there have been some very Foundation looking ponies posted in this thread along with some very Modern ones like Spazkat's.


----------

